

A New Fighter Jet for Google’s Founders? - ksvs
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/23/a-new-fighter-jet-for-googles-founders/

======
ken
I wonder if they're going to put a "Beta" label on their new Alpha Jet. Also,
which control in the cockpit is going to be labeled "I'm Feeling Lucky".

~~~
nostrademons
Presumably, the eject button.

~~~
woodsier
Well played.

------
mixmax
_Presumably no attacks on Microsoft are planned at this time._

:-)

~~~
benbeltran
A flight over cupertino is in order though, for the interests of the android
platform.

------
scorxn
Ask PG: Does clicking on this bullshit actually improve the parent's rank, to
any minuscule degree? If so, I have to be much more cautious.

~~~
pg
No.

------
ksvs
I wouldn't be surprised if one or more of them is planning to fly it. I
believe this plane is the default choice among individuals who want to learn
to fly jet fighters.

~~~
jkneib
...and for the Patrouille de France (<http://www.patrouilledefrance.com>).
Nice gallery btw.

------
vaksel
if Red Bull can own one, why not Google?

~~~
Maktab
Technically, it's the founders (Page and Brin) who bought the jet, not Google.
The company itself has no financial links to Page & Brin's aircraft fleet.

Which makes it even less interesting as a story, of course. If two
billionaires want to by an ex-military jet, who cares? It's their money.

Besides, the Alpha Jet's main role will be as a scientific instrumentation
platform for NASA's use, as part of the agreement Brin & Page have with NASA
for the use of Moffet Field. It was originally planned to place
instrumentation on each of their executive aircraft (including a 767 and a
757), but this ran into serious certification problems. Being classified as an
'experimental' aircraft, NASA will have far more leeway in what it can or
can't do to the Alpha Jet in terms of add-ons and modifications.

